# C’est à mourir de rire...ou de pleurer, s’eclater de rire !



## Corsicum

C’est à mourir de rire...ou de pleurer, s’eclater de rire !
Crepare ? morire ? scoppiare ?
Les expressions immagées, même et surtout désuètes, avec les termes : _crepare, panza, pella, corpo, ombelico...ect _sont plus que bienvennues.


----------



## Necsus

Credo che i significati siano diversi: _mourire de rire_ dovrebbe essere _morire dal ridere_, _s'eclater de rire_, invece, _scoppiare a ridere_. 
Come espressioni, a parte l'ormai classico _ridere a crepapelle_, di cui dicevo nell'altro post, _piegarsi in due dal ridere _o _ridere di cuore/gusto_, oggi è abbastanza usato, almeno tra i giovani, _tagliarsi dalle risate_.


----------



## klarap

Per "s’eclater de rire" direi piuttosto "scoppiare dalle risate" piuttosto che scoppiare a ridere (= partir d'un éclat de rire, éclater et non pas s'éclater).
K.


----------



## Necsus

Quindi in pratica sarebbe _s'eclater de rire = scoppiare *dal* ridere_ e _eclater de rire = scoppiare *a* ridere_? Ho capito bene?


----------



## klarap

Necsus said:


> Quindi in pratica sarebbe _s'eclater de rire = scoppiare *dal* ridere_ e _eclater de rire = scoppiare *a* ridere_? Ho capito bene?



Direi di si.
La forma riflessiva "s'éclater" si usa in modo più generale per dire divertirsi
anche in modo estremo (= sballo).
K.


----------



## Corsicum

Grazie mille,
Merci pour vos judicieuses remarques.
Concernant *s’éclater de rire* , je l’ai utilisé spontanément, il est utilisé, mais je crois que les puristes ne l’utiliserait pas :
_On s’éclate(on s’amuse) , *on éclate de rire*, on rit aux éclats _
*Scoppiare a ridere*_ = *scoppiare dalle risate*_ est bien *partir d'un éclat de rire, « s’éclater » !*
Concernant : *tagliarsi dalle risate *doit venir probablement de_ *tagliarsi in due dalle risate* _comme_ *piegarsi in due dal ridere=Pliée en deux de rire*_

En fait j’ai fait un comparatif « d’amateur » entre le corse l’italien et le français :
On retrouve toutes les expressions de l’italien en corse mais avec *crepa*, beaucoup moins *morire*, ni *piegarsi*, On utilise *morire* dans ce cas : *Il y a de quoi mourir de rire*
Cas amusant pour *crepapelle* strictement identique.
J’ai retrouvé identique aussi 3 références sur des forum : *sbilicato dalle risate*
_Ci siamo molto divertiti a giocare contro…… del Teppista mi sono *sbilicato* *dalle risate*!_
J’ai aussi retrouvé quelques *crepacrepa,* mais je n’ai pas bien compris la signification en italien ? 
En italien, les répétitions multiples disjointes de : *crepa crepa crepa*…ne semblent pas être utilisées pour rire ou s’éclater ! 

_Ps : pour éviter des confusions je n’utilise aucun terme orthographié en corse et qui ne soit pas cité dans une référence, un contexte de phrase en italien. (Sauf erreur...) . Je peux transmettre avec plaisir les références des expressions en corse à la demande en MP ou sur le forum autres langues. _


----------



## klarap

Interessante!

"J’ai retrouvé identique aussi 3 références sur des forum : sbilicato dalle risate"
In italiano = sbellicato
K.


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, très intéressant et succulent, dans ce cas, si l’usage n’est pas très répandu en Italie on peut en déduire qu’il s’agit très probablement de la *Toscana*, …_*Genova .. *_ou bien _*Sicillia*_ si il est très ancien et tombé en désuétude ?.


----------

